# Sigelei 100W Plus - question about battery usage



## Silver (5/3/15)

Hi guys

This one goes out to all those Sig100W users

I finally managed to run down my first set of two batteries on my Sig100W Plus
Been using it on the Subtank Mini with the 0.5ohm occ coil at relatively lowish power 15-25W

I thought the battery indicator would run down to a certain level and then switch off or say low battery

But no, it ran all the way down to 0% and then kept on firing as if the batteries were still ok

This seemed strange, so i took out the batteries (samsung 25R smurfs) and checked them on @johan's trusty doohickey. They didnt even read which tells me they were below 2.8 V

So i stopped using them and will charge them tomorrow. 

But is this normal for the Sig100W plus?

Surely it should cut out or give a message?

What do you think?

Must i just know to take out the batteries, say when it says 30%?

Hope i havent damaged the batteries.


----------



## Silver (5/3/15)

PS- it took AGES to run these batts down. I must have filled that subtank mini at least 4 times


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/3/15)

Hi Ho @Silver I change the batteries at 50% and when I put them into the charger it appears that the batteries are already really low! It takes ages for them to recharge fully!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (5/3/15)

Don't know the device, but batteries only at risk when discharged below 2.5V @Silver. I assume at some stage the unit will eventually switch off round 2.5V, if it doesn't then give it to Rob to discard in the gorge (aka vape device hell).

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Dubz (5/3/15)

I too have a 100w plus. The battery life is amazing . Mine stops firing and gives a low battery warning on the screen.


----------



## Silver (5/3/15)

johan said:


> Don't know the device, but batteries only at risk when discharged below 2.5V @Silver. I assume at some stage the unit will eventually switch off round 2.5V, if it doesn't then give it to Rob to discard in the gorge (aka vape device hell).



Thanks @johan

I find it quite strange. 

I think in future I will pull them out at 30% and test their voltage to see. 

Anyhow, at lowish power, this Sig100 felt very good even when the battery percentage level was low as indicated on the device. So the Sig is doing a good job i think. Just confused that it doesnt cut out.


----------



## Dubz (5/3/15)

When my batteries reach 50% I open the battery cover and switch the batteries around in the slots.


----------



## Silver (5/3/15)

Dubz said:


> I too have a 100w plus. The battery life is amazing . Mine stops firing and gives a low battery warning on the screen.



Thanks @Dubz 

At what level of battery percentage does that happen?
And at what power are you vaping when that happens?
Maybe its because i was at a low 15 Watts and it could still manage that power on the voltage that was remaining.


----------



## Silver (5/3/15)

Dubz said:


> When my batteries reach 50% I open the battery cover and switch the batteries around in the slots.



Aah, interesting. Why do you do that?
I thought one has to just put them in next time when fully charged in a different order. Didnt know one should swap the order half way?


----------



## johan (5/3/15)

Silver said:


> Thanks @johan
> 
> I find it quite strange.
> 
> ...



I think your "Sig" is maybe "Sick"

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Dubz (5/3/15)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Dubz
> 
> At what level of battery percentage does that happen?
> And at what power are you vaping when that happens?
> Maybe its because i was at a low 15 Watts and it could still manage that power on the voltage that was remaining.


It happens when the screen shows 0%.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (5/3/15)

Silver said:


> Aah, interesting. Why do you do that?
> I thought one has to just put them in next time when fully charged in a different order. Didnt know one should swap the order half way?


I just do it that way so they run down equally and recharge equally. Just something I prefer doing.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ashley A (5/3/15)

Using the same batteries in the same device with a Subtank between 19 & 25 watts. I notice that that the batteries tend to go faster after 50% (like most car fuel gauges). They only charge from empty on my Nitecore I2 when it actually dies in the device and shuts down. When I take the batteries out at 6-10% charge, the charger charges from the 2nd midpoint LED. I also noticed that the battery % goes up if you decrease the wattage or have longer breaks between puffs when it's lowish.

So again, I think it works like the more modern car fuel calculations. It's starts of measuring on the usable power so 2.7v to max and then gauges on how you drive, I mean vape to tell you what your potential vape time is. I had it die at 30% once when I turned the wattage up but that was probably my 2nd charge and it hasn't happened since. 

I think it does some advanced calculations inside so you don't have to figure out when to charge the batteries so I just charge when it reaches 10% there about. Usually take 4.5 hours from "dead" according to the 100w plus.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (5/3/15)

Ashley A said:


> Using the same batteries in the same device with a Subtank between 19 & 25 watts. I notice that that the batteries tend to go faster after 50% (like most car fuel gauges). They only charge from empty on my Nitecore I2 when it actually dies in the device and shuts down. When I take the batteries out at 6-10% charge, the charger charges from the 2nd midpoint LED. I also noticed that the battery % goes up if you decrease the wattage or have longer breaks between puffs when it's lowish.
> 
> So again, I think it works like the more modern car fuel calculations. It's starts of measuring on the usable power so 2.7v to max and then gauges on how you drive, I mean vape to tell you what your potential vape time is. I had it die at 30% once when I turned the wattage up but that was probably my 2nd charge and it hasn't happened since.
> 
> I think it does some advanced calculations inside so you don't have to figure out when to charge the batteries so I just charge when it reaches 10% there about. Usually take 4.5 hours from "dead" according to the 100w plus.



Thanks @Ashley A - that makes sense and does help. Much appreciated


----------



## VandaL (5/3/15)

My sig tends to give me the check battery message when the indicator is around 15-20%. When I pop them on the LUC4 they read around 3.3-3.4v which is the same reading i get when my ipv 2s/mini 2 drops to around 10%. I'm guessing it's because u were only at 15-20w the chip thought u still have enough juice for that. I usually vape at a minimum of 70w

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (6/3/15)

VandaL said:


> My sig tends to give me the check battery message when the indicator is around 15-20%. When I pop them on the LUC4 they read around 3.3-3.4v which is the same reading i get when my ipv 2s/mini 2 drops to around 10%. I'm guessing it's because u were only at 15-20w the chip thought u still have enough juice for that. I usually vape at a minimum of 70w



Thanks @VandaL 
I think you are right. 

At 15W - i think i had it on 14.5W actually, it doesnt need much voltage for the 0.5 ohm coil. 
I calculate it only needs 2.7 Volts. But these are in series, so it only needs half that per battery (if i am thinking correctly). 

Nevertheless, i probably got about 16 to 20 mls of juice out of these two Smurf batts. Quite remarkable actually.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq (10/3/15)

@Silver i generally run my sig 100w with a dark horse atty using dual coil 24g at 0.2ohm
My mod tells me to 'CHECK BATTERY' when i get to around the 35 - 40% mark. Im not able to use the device at this point as it wont fire till the batteries are charged.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ConradS (10/3/15)

Imho higher wattages causes more of a voltage sag so you will see it complain with more % remaining at 70w than at 10w

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac (10/3/15)

My Sigelei 100W (first version) cuts out automatically when the batteries reach around 3.2v, then I have to recharge them.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Matt (10/3/15)

With my 150w it says check battery around 15% at 70watts

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (10/3/15)

Thanks for all the feedback guys

It seems clear that the reason mine went so low without complaining is that I was using it with the Subtank Mini at a very low power (15Watts). 

When I get to higher wattages I will report back what happens


----------

